# Today's Rather Unusual Studio!



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

*I needed somewhere that I could make totally dark, so that I could use my technique of "painting with light", while I was on a shoot at a clients today...the only solution was the toilet!!!*



*Despite the less than glamorous surroundings I'm pretty pleased with the results...and more importantly so was the client! These are straight out of the camera, no post production "cheating" going on here!*


----------



## PCthug (Jan 13, 2013)

Look really good.

I have done a bit or product photography myself.

Why is post processing 'cheating'?

I agree its best getting it right in camera first, but its definitely not cheating.

I used to have a darkroom in my loft and used to dodge, burn, crop, even mix photos together and that was a post process that I wouldn't have called cheating, yet as soon as someone does it on the PC people think that they are cheating.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Reply No.1 - I`m sorry to see your photo career is going down the toilet Mr.H 

Reply No.2 - Are you really sure hanging around toilets with a camera is a good idea? :huh:

:rofl:


----------



## vw1978 (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice photo's, is there any secret to this technique? Is it a case of having a dark room and pointing a torch or something onto the object while leaving the shutter open for a few seconds? I'm pretty amateur at photography but am trying to learn, any tips?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

vw1978 said:


> Nice photo's, is there any secret to this technique? Is it a case of having a dark room and pointing a torch or something onto the object while leaving the shutter open for a few seconds? I'm pretty amateur at photography but am trying to learn, any tips?


I'd also be interested in a few more details, as I would like to have a go at this.


----------



## PCthug (Jan 13, 2013)

You can do it a few ways, but I find that using a completely dark room and either keeping your shutter locked open on B (bulb) mode or a long shutter speed is the best way.

Then you can just shine your torch on the areas you wish to light and use a lot of trial and error.

Pick an aperture of about f8 too as a middle ground.


----------



## vw1978 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, I will be having a play around with this when I get chance, oh and once I've bought a decent torch!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Likewise...thanks for the tip, PC.


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow, that clutch basket is stunning....oh, so are the pics (sorry)


----------



## cleoluka (Aug 26, 2013)

Well done


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I was wondering if an LED torch would be better than a normal battery/bulb torch.... The light would be whiter than a normal torch.

When you took these shots what did you do about white balance? Or did you shoot in RAW and correct it later?

Rob


----------



## Nodilis (Oct 21, 2013)

Well done


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Barryboy said:


> I was wondering if an LED torch would be better than a normal battery/bulb torch.... The light would be whiter than a normal torch.
> 
> When you took these shots what did you do about white balance? Or did you shoot in RAW and correct it later?
> 
> Rob


LEDs can have a very "spikey" colour profile and can be a devil to get a decent balance, far better with a normal torch as it has a stable tungsten filament curve.

Nice piccies....... funny though my studio had background paper on rolls as well, but a few metres wide, not 5" wide with perforations every 6" so I can see why you used the scrap tin :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Having said that the piccies looks a bit cold and almost cross curve (great effect though).....did you use an LED torch?


----------

